# my hunting rig



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

my hunting rig and hunting gounds


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I love your wee slingshot ... looks functional and highly portable. Are those Truemark RRT tapered bands?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

yes they are


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

They seem to provide good velocity, but many on the forum (including me) have had rapid failure. On the other hand, some report they last just fine. I will be interested to hear your experiences with them.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

i have had these bands for about two month and have shot alot they are still good just getting weak


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Thats a great set-up FJ

My favorite is the natural in your avatar, you should post pics of the stones you use btw the red tapered marksman tubes were fast back in the day but havent used them in well over a decade and a 1/2 dont know what they are like currently.

Nico


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Nice set-up and Nice kills


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Love that slingshot. It's a lot like the Mju. I made a lot of friends through my travels in China with that. I shot pistachios for ammo with 12mm tapered black butterfly bands. Nobody considered it a weapon, but I was deadly.


----------

